
Hacker Guccifer 2.0 revealed as Russian agent when forgets VPN - seamusabshere
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5536507/Hacker-Guccifer-2-0-uncovered-Russian-intelligence-agent-forgetting-turn-encryption.html
======
vytvy
We are living in crazy times, where russians showing a big fuck to all of us
breaking all laws, using chemical weapons, hacking, killing, occupying other
countries. Capitalism for the win, money rules the world, and Russians know
where to invest them to keep everyone in their pockets all over the world. We
have biggest Mafia state in the world inside the Europe and everyone is just
fine with it. Sad..

------
excalibur
>
> [http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/newpix/2018/03/23/13/4A7A6E970000...](http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/newpix/2018/03/23/13/4A7A6E9700000578-0-image-a-23_1521812653436.jpg)

If this guy hacks any harder he might pwn the whole Internet.

~~~
master_ant
They could at least use hacker typer on the screens :|

------
jaytaylor
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16653671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16653671)

------
drcongo
Please don't give the Daily Mail your clicks.
[https://outline.com/UCs4vs](https://outline.com/UCs4vs)

~~~
xref
i’m not from the UK/EU, could you expand a little? is it a tabloid?

~~~
drcongo
Sorry, for context, it's actually worse than most of the tabloids, it pushes
an agenda of hate to monetise anger - almost everything in it is lies.

~~~
xref
yeesh, thank you both for the further detail I'll steer clear of them

